# The Cameron Cup



## mike_standrews (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi All,

my wife and I are organising a Charity Golf Day in aid of Sands, the Stillbirth and Neonatal Death Socirty on August 20th 2010, it's a team of four competition followed by dinner, a raffle, an auction etc.

We're trying to get 120 people (30 teams) to compete. For full details please email me (mike_standrews@yahoo.co.uk), alternatively entry forms can be downloaded from:

http://www.golfempire.co.uk/Entry-Forms/Kinross-Charity-Team-Open2.htm

Cheers
Mike 

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=512665019&ref=sgm#!/group.php?gid=131843626834281


----------



## Leftie (Jun 18, 2010)

Several of us from "down south" have already committed to another event that day.

Good luck with it though.


----------



## TheDeuch (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi,

I live in the local area and would be interested in putting a team together. The company I work for may also be interested in sponsoring a hole on the day - are you looking for sponsors at the moment?

I will get a form off the Golf Empire site.

Thanks...


----------



## mike_standrews (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi TheDeuch,

thanks for letting me know you'll be putting a team in, i'll look forward to catching up with you on the day.  As for hole sponsorship that is indeed something we're looking at, a donation of anything from Â£100 per hole would secure sponsorship for a hole for the day,

for anything else please give me a shout at mike_standrews@yahoo.co.uk

Cheers
Mike


----------



## mike_standrews (Jun 29, 2010)

To all considering popping in an entry have a look at the prizes we have CONFIRMED for the day - and we've more on promise or in the post too.........

Isle of Arran Single Malt Whisky
Glenmorangie Ltd Edition Cellar 13 Malt Whisky
Voucher for kids party
Dozen Titleist Golf Balls
Dalwhinnie Distillery Tour
Peach Schnapps and Chocolates
Hibernian FC - Two Match Day Tickets (Sat 11th Sept)
Knockhill - Two Family Tickets
Mizuno Golf Bag
Raith Rovers - Two Tickets to home game
Rangers FC - Signed Shirt
Jack Vettriano - Signed Book
Mark Beaumont - Signed book
Nick Faldo - Signed Photo
Calloway Golf Bag
Ping Anser IWI Putter
Four Ball @ Falkland Golf Club
Four Ball @ Pitreavie Golf Club (Dunfermline)
Four Ball @ Kinross Montgomery Course
Four Ball @ Kinross Bruce Course
Four Ball @ The Carrick on Loch Lomond
Four Ball @ Lochore Meadows Golf Club

Looking forward to seeing you all on the day!

Mike


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jun 29, 2010)

To all considering popping in an entry have a look at the prizes we have CONFIRMED for the day - and we've more on promise or in the post too.........

Isle of Arran Single Malt Whisky
Glenmorangie Ltd Edition Cellar 13 Malt Whisky
Voucher for kids party
Dozen Titleist Golf Balls
Dalwhinnie Distillery Tour
Peach Schnapps and Chocolates
Hibernian FC - Two Match Day Tickets (Sat 11th Sept)
Knockhill - Two Family Tickets
Mizuno Golf Bag
Raith Rovers - Two Tickets to home game
Rangers FC - Signed Shirt
Jack Vettriano - Signed Book
Mark Beaumont - Signed book
Nick Faldo - Signed Photo
Calloway Golf Bag
Ping Anser IWI Putter
Four Ball @ Falkland Golf Club
Four Ball @ Pitreavie Golf Club (Dunfermline)
Four Ball @ Kinross Montgomery Course
Four Ball @ Kinross Bruce Course
Four Ball @ The Carrick on Loch Lomond
Four Ball @ Lochore Meadows Golf Club

Looking forward to seeing you all on the day!

Mike
		
Click to expand...

The signed Rangers shirt - some form of booby prize I imagine..


----------



## mike_standrews (Jul 1, 2010)

Well Celtic have donated a tour for 4 people around Celtic Park now too - does that even it out slightly!!

Not only that but we've also got some signed Justin Rose and Darren Clarke gear now too!!


----------



## thecraw (Jul 1, 2010)

Maybe see if Algar and a couple of others are up for an entry.


----------



## CannyFifer (Jul 1, 2010)

Maybe see if Algar and a couple of others are up for an entry.
		
Click to expand...

I could play if you're struggling


----------



## thecraw (Jul 2, 2010)

More than welcome, see if John Travolta is free that weekend as well and that's our four ball!


----------



## CannyFifer (Jul 2, 2010)

It's a Friday, Â£200 per team


----------



## mike_standrews (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi guys - if you're interested in putting a team together that would be great, we've even still got some availability left!!

Â£200 a team and there are some absolutely brilliant prizes including a Four Ball at The Carrick on Loch Lomond and many others!  We've got photos of all the prizes on our Facebook page and you don't have to be signed up to look - click on this link (www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=131843626834281) and then the photos tab once you've been re-directed!  Hopefully we'll see you on the day,

Cheers
Mike

PS - how is it you guys have all your equipment listed under your posts - is that your signature or something???


----------

